# Backpack recommendation



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

So, I'm looking at packs. I've somewhat narrowed things down to the following:

Badlands 2200 (or 2800?)

Eberlestock J34

Blacks Creek Canadian


Each pack has it's pros and cons. Badlands warranty can't be beat, and their pack is the lightest of the 3. Blacks Creek has the best (in my opinion) "meat compartment" that keeps the weight close, as well as a fully adjustable pack to custom fit to your torso.  Eberlestock is extremely versatile, with a ton of expansion room.

So, what's the verdict? If you were to drop ~$300 into a new pack, which one would you choose, and why?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I absolutely love the 2800. The 2200 is great but for the combination day pack/meat pack I prefer the 2800. I use this pack as a day packer during the hunt and you can easily haul 100lbs quarters at the end of your hunt. For me warranty is extremely important. Any hunting pack is going to get used and abused. Zippers are going to be tested, straps pulled to the limits and fabric torn. Having a company stand behind them with a no questions asked type of policy is awesome. Even better, Badlands is a local company. No need to mess with UPS or the USPS, just drop it off and pick it up a couple days latter. Good luck.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

[quote="bwhntr"Even better, Badlands is a local company. No need to mess with UPS or the USPS, just drop it off and pick it up a couple days latter. Good luck.[/quote]

Local depends on where you live. Sure, I'm in Utah -- but I'll still have to use UPS. But that isn't a concern to me.

thanks for your opinion on the packs.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh of course...I assumed you lived up north. Cedar City would definately constitute shipping.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm usin the badlands 2800 very nice and comfy pack. I pretty well use this pack year round for hiking, hunting, and shed hunting.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

You didn't say if you were looking for a day pack, an overnight pack, or a mutli-day pack but I'll assume you are looking for a day/one nighter kind of pack. You didn't say how far you are going to pack meat with it either. First they are all great packs but I would choose the 2200. Here's why for me:

1 - I like the pocket layout of the 2200 better than the 2800 particularly the batwing design of the 2200 and the zipper to get into the main compartment from the back as well. I can get to everything I need to quickly like the spotting scope, tripod, and even gloves and snacks in the main compartment. The 2800 does have an edge though for packing quarters but I figure I only need to get one load to the truck then out comes the pack frame anyway.

2 - The Eberlestock is a good pack but I don't like the way the rifle is close to your back when you carry it. It's gotta dig in your back a bit or at the very least you will start feeling hard lumps and the pack won't flex with your back. No thanks. The way it carries a bow is too high, it will get snagged on branches and brush much too easily. I already have a slight issue with my 2200 doing this but is sits lower on the pack than the Eberlestock. Just a personal preference since I like to pack carry my weapons a lot. Although on the plus side it will protect your rifle a bit better from nicks and dings. It's a bit heavy IMO for a day pack as well. It just feels like a big "compromise" pack meaning it does it all ok but it doesn't do anything great. Would be a better pack though than the 2200 for longer trips due to more cubic inches available.

3 - The Blacks Creek seems way too heavy for a day pack. It would be my choice of the 3 though for a multi-day back country hunt.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

badlands 2200 or 2800. cant beat them


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

bullsnot -- I appreciate the comments.

I am looking for a day pack with enough room to get a quarter (or two) out.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Badlands 2200...love it...


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i have the 2200 and i absolutely love it i would not go with anything else it worked well for the duck hunt as well as all around hiking with zero problems this year is the first hunt that i would be using it on though and it will be good to use it


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I bought a BL 2200 and so far I am loving it. I took my sweet little time in choosing a pack and I looked at the choices you are looking at and also looked at Buck's Bags from Boise. I tried them over and over and tried to compare how they felt after not wearing it for a few weeks. The most consisten feel came from the 2200. The weigt of the pack just seemed to be focused on my hips instead of an my spine(if that makes any sense). The access panel in the back of the bag, like Bullsnot said, and a large bladder were also big factors, and the warranty..... nuf said.


----------

